# Geedee's CF Tour 2018



## Geedee (Aug 3, 2018)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Aug 3, 2018)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Aug 3, 2018)

Very cool Gary


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2018)

Great stuff Gary - I don't really hate you ........ well, maybe a touchette !!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 3, 2018)

Great stuff Gary!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 3, 2018)

Good pics Gary!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 3, 2018)

Surfer Dude! Nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 5, 2018)

Great shots there Gary


----------



## Geedee (Aug 6, 2018)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 6, 2018)

Impressive shots there Gary, well done


----------



## CORSNING (Aug 6, 2018)

Thank you very much for sharing all these great pictures
with us Gary.
Today, You-the-MAN!

Thanks again, Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2018)

Lovely shots Gary!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 7, 2018)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 7, 2018)

In my next life I'm coming back as Gary

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2018)

Now I really do hate you !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2018)

Great stuff Gary!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 8, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Now I really do hate you !!!



+1


----------

